# European (skull) mounts



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I have done my own skull mounts of 2 does this year. I got my 1st buck and want to do the same. Has anybody done their own buck mount? With the does, I just left the heads outside and let mother nature run its course, but with the buck I know rodents will go after the antlers. Any tips? Or know a taxidermist that uses the beetle method?


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I put a nice 8 that i found in the ground up to the antlers then put a big rubermaid tub over it and cut small holes in it and 3 months later i hosed it off and it looks good with minimal discoloration and absoluly no smell at all it's been sittin on top of my tall dresser in my for a couple years now room... it takes time but is a lot cheaper and cleaner than other methods...


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I take mine and boil it in the same wash tub I use to scald my turkeys before plucking. It usually takes the better part of a day to get all the meat and hide to fall off. Just have to set a stick across the top of the tube and tie off the atlers to keep them up and out of the water. Throw in a little borax if you have some and make sure you don't run out of water.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Burying it in the ground is a good method especially to minimize the smell.The only bad thing about if your going to leave it outside is you have to worry about dogs, raccoons etc digging it up. If you choose that route, you should wrap the antlers up with tin foil to stop the discoloration. And do what powerstrokin73 did, cover it up and put a lot of weight on the covering.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

If I could up load my pic I just got mine back from www.moacustomskulls.com. (1-888-824-4643)They did a great job on it. Cost $125 turn over of 3 months. They used flesh eating Beetles. It is the way to do it. If you have a nice buck and you don't want the traditional mount. 

Can't post the pick. Y is it so hard for me. Other sights I get on I have no problem!!!!

If some one can post it I would be great full.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They are easy to do. Skin em, boil them for about 1.5 hrs in water and baking soda. Once everything is loosened up use a power washer and blast it off...make sure and clean out the nasal passage and brain cavity.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is a link from the mount I did last year. The kit was from Cabelas and worth the money.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=112509&highlight=european+mount


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Heres a mount i did on a buck we founD. will post details. be back soon.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Wow. All the methods sound easy enough. I think i will try the boiling method. I have no patience, so it is probably my best route. All your mounts look real good. If some teeth happen to fall out, do I just use an epoxy of some sort to put them back?


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

just dont boil it to long, the bone and cartilage becomes very brittle and flaky, after boiling for 45 minutes, scrape meat & stuff off and soak in 50/50 water bleach for an hour,


Nice Lindy,, that looks sweet!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I guess know one can put up my pick? I can't


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Here is mine. I had it done at Newswanger meats in Shilo, Ohio. $80 for just the skull mount. They do a great job and make the best trail balongna I have ever tasted. At $80 I will never do another skull mount myself again. ..........


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

They boil not beetles.


----------

